# Help with creating screen saver?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me create a screen saver that matches with my decalgirl skin? I have taken pictures of the full skin so would just need help lining it up correctly with the pattern. Would anyone be willing to help me with this? I'll post the pictures here or email them to you.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Which decal girl skin do you have? someone might have already made a matching SS.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Valentina Ramos' Happiness


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a picture of it:


Here is a close-up that would need to be matched:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Try this...


----------

